# challenging behaviour ?



## sarahj198

hiya everyone,

am new and just wondered if anyone else on here works with challenging behaviour and if so, how is being pregnant is going to affect your role at work?

I work with two males one of whom can lose it at any moment and requires two staff to control him, there is only two staff on shift tho. One girl had a baby about six months ago and she wouldn't do anything at work to the extreme and got away with sitting on her bum watching tv for seven months. I don't want to do that obviously and will do as much of my job as deemed safe but what is safe arrrgh I don't know lol x the manager is useless though just told the other girl she couldn't do sleep ins and not to go near him when he kicks off... Mmm hard to do when sometimes you get a seconds notice :/ 

Hope you all have a good day, i'm off to work :)

Sarah xx


----------



## Lozb

hi sarahj198, i work in a day centre with 60 adults, with more than half of them have some degree of challenging behaviour. i was told if i was to get preg i wudnt be able to work with these only the people that are able and show no behaviours


----------



## AngelofTroy

I work in a school for children with severe learning difficulties and Autism. Many of our students have challenging behaviour and pregnant staff have faced problems in the past. Like you we had one woman literally refuse to do ANYTHING! She was new, didn't tell the interviewers she was pregnant then proceeded to sit on her bum in the staff room laminating resources for 7 months! She was understandably scared of being kicked but she also refused to change anyone or take anyone to the toilet for fear of infection , she couldn't lift, and refused to be around any students basically. Compare this to my friend who worked in an autistic class up until 6 months pregnant, stopped lifting and restraining but continued with other duties and then moved into our calmer class for the last 2/3 months and was an absolute asset to the team. Got on well with the new students, helped with toiletting and behavioural strategies. It's a lot of personal choice really, many people keep working to the best of their ability!


----------



## lozzy21

I work with Adults with learning disability's who have challenging behavior. When i was pregnant i wasn't allowed to restrain (obviously) and i couldent work with certain clients at all but they were all settled when i first found out i was pregnant. I tended to do most of the cooking, washing, cleaning and paperwork than deal with the clients. When i was around 20 weeks pregnant one of the clients became unsettled so i was moved to another project for the rest of my pregnancy.

Work have to do a pregnancy risk assessment as soon as you tell them and if they cant reduce the risks or transfer you they have to suspend you with full pay untill you start your maternity leave.


----------



## Lozb

with my work we have different sessions morning and afternoon so they will jst swap me and put me on the sessions with no behaviours and only toilet students that dnt pos a risk, as some display behaviours in the toilets


----------



## sarahj198

Hi thanks for your replies x I think the only things I won't be doing is the sleep ins as its lone working and I don't think i'll be taking him out in the community as this is usually when he displays behaviours and as i'm a non driver I'm always the one that's sat in the back of the car with him x am quite happy to do all other aspects of my job but will see what the boss says were getting a new manager soon who'll hopefully be more helpful when the time comes... my pill runs out end of this week the last ones on sunday then just gotta wait for my cycle to return then its off to TTC :) xx

Sarah x


----------

